# Zombie Bullets



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

Noticed an ad in Cabelas having 50 grain Zombie Bullets for sale for .22 cal reloading.
Anyone used these things? What are they, some kind of composite bullet for frangibility or something?
I read somewhere that the military is using something like this on their ranges to ? Reduce the lead problems or something! 
For us prairie doggaholics I wonder if they would work on regular P rats at least at reasonable ranges? 
Or are they only good for prairie dog zombies?


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

What I recall about them is that they are a vmax bullet with a green poly tip in them. So they should work just as well on prairie poodles.

Xdeano


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I'm not sure. There is so much zombie crap that I didn't pay any attention to the bullet ads. The worst is dumb a$$ green grips on a nice 1911. Zombie, Zombie, shmombie.  
http://www.majorpandemic.com/2011/12/ho ... eview.html

I think they are the same as other bullets that Hornady makes, just that they give them a green tip to keep the mentally challenged happy. The guy in the review thinks the rifle ammo is very comparative to the Hornady TAP, and the pistol much like Critical Defense. Just a different colored tip.


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

Thanks for the info. Sounds like a Vmax with a fancy name! I'm overloaded with Vmax's and the equivalent from every bullet manufacturer alreadyso don't need more. 
I guess it was Barnes that mentioned developing some kind of frangible bullet of some kind. i think I have some of them, too! Must get reloading some more. ?Varmint Grenades? I think.


----------

